# Piece Missing Off Of Air Intake



## Mercury53 (Aug 16, 2011)

The other day, my 2007 Sentra 2.0S wasn't starting. At first I thought it was a fuel issue but I noticed that a hose was missing from the intake. It's hard to describe, but I have included an engine show of a stock car and I will try to point it out. 


Picture 

It's the small hose that runs out of the air intake hose right before it reaches the engine. Just right of the silver bit. 

Hope that helps. I am wondering what this part is and where to find a replacement, if I need one at all. 

Thank you


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you're referring to the transmission breather hose.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Mercury,

I believe that Faja is right on the trolley with this one- the hose is shown as part code # 31098Z in this 2007 Sentra diagram

I'd replace that hose as soon as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

When I installed my Stillen CAI I had no place to attach the breather line. I went to NAPA and they came up with a small beather, don't cap it.
Problem solved.
Bobbychet


----------

